# Thumper & Thunder



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Stuff from banned member

Thumper & Thunder










Thunder - both of them look thin in front section but very thick in side, really beef up from older natural and board cut model.




























Thumper - with 2 finger supports










Left hand hold model










Well built, very strong


----------

